# Trying Something NEW



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

GHot a Great Deal on a '13 1000 so had to buy it and see what I think. Not Sure i Like it as Nuch as my Brute, but After Some Mods we Will See


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE. I think after some seat time you'll like it a lot.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I went through the same thing, wasn't sold on it after the first few rides. Now I love it!

The plastics are notorious for coming apart so don't sweat that, and is yours a post july build? has the bracket welded on instead of bolted.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> I went through the same thing, wasn't sold on it after the first few rides. Now I love it!
> 
> The plastics are notorious for coming apart so don't sweat that, and is yours a post july build? has the bracket welded on instead of bolted.


Welded on, Thinking some 30" Backs and Muzzy Exhaust


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

LOVE my muzzy duals!

I am partial to 29.5's, do yourself a favor and go skinny in the front at least. A lot of front axles being broken with wides. 3 on one ride 3 sperate bikes


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Went Riding yesterday, Not Really liking this Can Am, Feels Heavy compared to my Brute


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Really?? Even with the bigger engine?? Maybe a clutching issue; the Brutes feel a lot lighter after VFJs clutch mods and a decent EFI programmer. 'Course I also did the Muzzy duals which gave me larger pipes to boot.....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

brute574 said:


> Went Riding yesterday, Not Really liking this Can Am, Feels Heavy compared to my Brute


I wasn't sure about my renegade on stock tires, but after throwin some laws under it I can definitely say its a totally different beast. I can only imagine what the 1000 feels like compared to my 800. End the end though, only YOU know what you like....not us lol. I really think you'll change your mind if you put a good tire under it and get to ride it where you'd normally ride the brute....just remember, canams like to eat every once in while, cant baby em through everything


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't Baby Anything, I LOVE To Play HARD.

With the 840 in my Brute it Rocks, Can Am is SLOW, But Will be Clutching and Piping it SOON, Will Have New Tires Soon Also


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

is your Can Am a DPS model or base model?


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

DPS


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I tell you what, I HATED mine stock and even on 29.5's...now with the lift it's a monster, and still very fast.

I reccomend 29.5's and exhaust maybe some clutch mods and you should be loving it.

I couldn't deal with the low GC so I went the lift route. I tell you thouhg, it took me a good 6 rides to get used to it, I hated it and put it up for sale at first. Still a die hard brute guy but I love this HAM


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

good you wont have the problem I had then


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Got my Muzzy, just ordered a set of 30' Backs. After I get my Brute Back Together, I will get this one Done.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Clutching and exhaust really does wonders to these Hams. I do agree with you on the weight feeling, my brute felt nimbler than my renegade. Although my renegade is the first year production and they have pretty harsh steering. Problem with a nimble quad is that they are usually top heavy, can't tell you how many times i dumped over my brute on the trail. 

I agree with the others, keep it and put some seat time in.


----------

